# μισονεϊσμός



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Τι είναι ο μισονεϊσμός σήμερα; Διατηρείται η σημασία της αντιπάθειας προς το νέο ή έχει μείνει μόνο η σημασία της αντιπάθειας προς τους νέους, των διακρίσεων σε βάρος των νέων;

Διαλέγω λίγα παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:


Αν η συντήρηση είναι ωφέλιμη και σκόπιμη στην κίνηση της ζωής, η αντιδραστικότητα με τον εμπαθή μισονεϊσμό της είναι σωστή συμφορά. (Ε. Παπανούτσος, 1980) http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSB105/438/2912,11430/ (=αντιπάθεια προς το νέο)
Εδραίωση στείρου τεχνοκρατικού πνεύματος > ωθεί στην προοδοπληξία και ταυτίζει την αγάπη για την παράδοση με την εμμονή σε απαρχαιωμένες αξίες, την προγονολατρία, το μισονεϊσμό. (2008)
Νεολατρεία και μισονεϊσμός (Α. Λιάκος, 2008) http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=187732 (=αντιπάθεια προς τους νέους)
Όσο κι αν παλιότερα υποτίθεται ότι επικρατούσε μισονεϊσμός, ο νεότερος πρωθυπουργός του νεοελληνικού κράτους δεν είναι άλλος από τον Επαμεινώνδα Δεληγεώργη, που πρώτη φορά ανέλαβε πρωθυπουργός (έστω και για λίγες μέρες μόνο) το 1865, σε ηλικία 36 χρονών. (Ν. Σαραντάκος, 2012) http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/neoi/

Να δούμε και αποδόσεις. Μια υποψήφια είναι το *youthism*, ως αντίθετο του _ageism_, που όμως δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχει κατασταλαγμένη σημασία, ακόμα κι αν αυτό πιστεύει το Wiktionary. 

*youthism *(uncountable)
discrimination against young people 

And now we have youthism — the hatred of young people, a new moral and social scourge, a kind of collective psychosis. 1976, _Atlas world press review_: Volume 23 
Physical prejudice exists among people surrounding ageism, youthism, sizeism and disabilities. 1999, Leigh Stephens Aldrich, _Covering the community: a diversity handbook for media _(page 8) 
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/youthism


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2013)

...
Young Man Blues - Mose Allison






Well, a young man was nothing in the world those days
I said, a young man was still nothing in the world them days
Once more, a young man ain't nothing in the world these days


----------



## cougr (Aug 21, 2013)

A good candidate for the _false friends_ thread. Misoneism.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Αμ δεν την ήξερα την αγγλική. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι ψευτοφίλη. Έχει ίδια σημασία με την αρχική σημασία της ελληνικής (δες το 1ο και το 2ο παράδειγμα).

Ο Κουμανούδης έχει στη _Συναγωγή_ του τον _μισονεϊσμό_ μαζί με _μισονεϊστές_ (_μισονεϊσταί_) και επίθετο _μισονεϊστικός_. Χρονολογίες: 1890-95. Πρώτη χρήση τού _misoneism_ σύμφωνα με OED και Webster's: 1886. Τυχαίο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Το αστείο είναι ότι στο OED, που δίνει πρώτο παράδειγμα χρήσης στα αγγλικά με χρονολογία 1886, στην ετυμολογία διαβάζω:

ad. It. _misoneismo_ (Lombroso _L'uomo delinquente_ (1889) I. 21), f. Gr. _µισο_- miso- + _νέ-ος_ new: see -ism.

Η πρώτη έκδοση τού _L'uomo delinquente _κυκλοφόρησε το 1876.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=7sp8VSPZhegC&pg=PA199#v=onepage&q&f=false
https://www.google.com/search?q=Lom...pGihgeEt4CwBA&ved=0CAwQ_AUoBA&biw=905&bih=809
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesare_Lombroso

Θεωρώ ότι εκεί είναι η αρχή του όρου.


----------



## cougr (Aug 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι ψευτοφίλη. Έχει ίδια σημασία με την αρχική σημασία της ελληνικής (δες το 1ο και το 2ο παράδειγμα).[...]



Το είχα υπόψιν αυτό που λες, ωστόσο νομίζω ότι σε εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιείται σε αντιδιαστολή της _νεολατρείας_, θεωρείται ως ψευτοφίλη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Σωστά.

Κάποια στιγμή θα κοιτάξω και αυτές τις άγνωστες λέξεις:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephebiphobia


----------

